# Aldi offers - Thursday 14th. Air compressor and tools



## graduate_owner (11 Mar 2013)

Hi everyone,
this thursday 10th, Aldi has the following special offers

2.5HP compressor 24L tank- £99
air metal shears - £17
3" cut off tool - £9
10m retractable hose reel - £30
impact wrench with sockets 9mm - 27mm (10 sockets) - £20
nail / staple gun - £20
spot blaster kit - £10
regulator and lubricator - £20

The full details can be seen at

http://us-mg6.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch ... npqiv#mail

May be of interest to members?

K


----------



## Myfordman (11 Mar 2013)

This might be a better link to try

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/of ... sday13.htm


----------



## Nippychippy (11 Mar 2013)

It's on the 14th


----------



## =Adam= (12 Mar 2013)

Not related to the compressor but i bought an aldi 1200w router last year, i ised it for the first time (properly) yesterday to rout a circle out and it was awesome!

Excellent value tools for very little money!


----------



## dickm (12 Mar 2013)

Anyone recognise the air nailer as a re-badged whatever, and if so, any comments on how useful it might be?
If it's any good, it sounds worth a trip.


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Mar 2013)

likewise, does anyone have any opinions on the metal shears?

K


----------



## alan895 (12 Mar 2013)

dickm":e6snkhyy said:


> Anyone recognise the air nailer as a re-badged whatever, and if so, any comments on how useful it might be?
> If it's any good, it sounds worth a trip.



I have previously owned a nailer that looked similar to this one - based on my experiences with it I'd say think twice about spending a bit more to get something better. The one I had was constantly jamming and had a habit of firing nails at inconsistant depths no matter what the compressor was set to - turned out to be a very frustrating purchase. In the end I bought a Senco imported from the US - wish I had done the first time.


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Mar 2013)

I've just looked on Machine Mart site and the Aldi nailer stapler looks identical (apart from colour) to their Clarke CSN1C Staple and Nail Gun Kit which they sell for £47.98 inc vat. Also, surprise surprise, the shear looks like the Clarke Sheet Metal Shear - CAT50 selling at £53.99 inc VAT, although the Aldi one says 18 gauge and the MM one 16 gauge, so they may be different, or just advertised differently.

I'm tempted, but does anyone have any opinions on either of these Aldi or Clarke tools? Clarke tools are usually cr*p in my opinion.

K


----------



## Lons (12 Mar 2013)

graduate_owner":2f9ev6xu said:


> likewise, does anyone have any opinions on the metal shears?
> 
> K



I bought one last year left over from the previous offer. Only paid £4.99 for it  but it was faulty straight out of the box. I managed to get it replaced after kicking up a hell of a fuss. Didn't have the receipt and the branch refused an exchange so I had to email the CEO. 
Though I've only used it a couple of times, the new one seems fine. I'd only trust it for very thin gauge sheet though.

Bob


----------



## ossieosborne (13 Mar 2013)

JTF Discount Warehouse have a 50ltr compressor advertised at the moment for £69.99. There are about a dozen stores dotted around the country.

Oz


----------



## iNewbie (13 Mar 2013)

I'm all for their frozen Jam & Cream donuts myself. (homer)


----------



## DIY Stew (13 Mar 2013)

I bought their callipers ages ago, they work a treat.

Not exactly woodwork related but their chocolate digestives are very nice with a coffee or tea.

Stew


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Mar 2013)

I have a friend who bought a compressor and an extension reel from Aldi / Lidl (whichever - can't remember) and he finds them good value and is pleased with them. He does have a second compressor for serious work, so perhaps the cheapo doesn't get a hammering. However having read the members' opinions, I'm going to leave the accessories well alone. It's not as if I really need them, I was only thinking of buying them because they were on special offer and may come in useful. I'll keep to my 'plan' of saving up to get quality tools, and stick to the kit I really need.

K


----------

